# طلب استغاثة - عازل مناسب للمحرك الذاتي ...



## احمد نم نم (4 مارس 2009)

يا شباب ..... انه من المهتمين بالفكار الي بيه خدمه للناس ولي تقلل من اعبائهم ..... قمت بتطبيق اختراع او فكرت ... المولد ذاتي الحركه .... لاكن عجزت عن ايجاد المعدن العازل للقوه المعناطيسيه .... ياريت لو احد عنده معلومه لا يبخل بيه عليه ..... وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## alsane (4 مارس 2009)

الذي يمنع المجال المغناطيسي هو الحديد زيادة سمك لحديد مع زيادة شدة المجال


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (4 مارس 2009)

احمد نم نم قال:


> يا شباب ..... انه من المهتمين بالفكار الي بيه خدمه للناس ولي تقلل من اعبائهم ..... قمت بتطبيق اختراع او فكرت ... المولد ذاتي الحركه .... لاكن عجزت عن ايجاد المعدن العازل للقوه المعناطيسيه .... ياريت لو احد عنده معلومه لا يبخل بيه عليه ..... وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء




هل جربت معدن الرصاص الثقيل

فمن قدراته امتصاص الاشعه مثل اشعه التلوث النووى المعروفه باسم جاما

وفلا تمر من خلاله وكذالك المجالات المغناطيسية


----------



## احمد نم نم (6 مارس 2009)

اشكركم يا شباب .... لاكن انه جربت الرصاص فوجت انو القوه المغناطيسيه تنفذ من خلاله .... كيف يكون الحديد عازل للقوه المغناطيسيه وهوه ماده قابله للتمغنط......انه الي مطلوب مني ان اجد ماده قادره على قطع المج المغناطيسي حتى احصل على نبضات كربائيه ,,,,,,لا الحديد نيفع ولا الرصاص .... واشكركم للئهتمام


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (6 مارس 2009)

احمد نم نم قال:


> اشكركم يا شباب .... لاكن انه جربت الرصاص فوجت انو القوه المغناطيسيه تنفذ من خلاله .... كيف يكون الحديد عازل للقوه المغناطيسيه وهوه ماده قابله للتمغنط......انه الي مطلوب مني ان اجد ماده قادره على قطع المج المغناطيسي حتى احصل على نبضات كربائيه ,,,,,,لا الحديد نيفع ولا الرصاص .... واشكركم للئهتمام


بعض السبائك المصنعه تكون الافضل 

ولكن لماذا اساسا تريد تلك المادة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وما دخلها بالمحركات المغناطيسية ؟؟؟


----------



## احمد نم نم (6 مارس 2009)

في تجربه اجريت لعمل مولد ....هوه عباره عن محرك كربائي يوشغل مولد خالي من العزم او الجر .... يستخد م في المخترع طريقه هيه تثبيت المجال المغناطيسي وجعل فراش دوار يدور بين المغناطيس والوشيعه مما يتسبب بتقطيع المجال المغناطيسي ...... وبالتالي نحصل على نبضات كهربائيه ....من غير ما يحصل لدينا اي عمليت جر على المحرك الكهربائي ..... وهذا الشيءيعتبر مولد ذتي الحركه حيث يغذي نفسه من خلال التيار الناتج عن النبضات الكهربائيه ..... ولكم جزيل الشكرررررر...ياريت الي عنده معلومه مفيده لا يبخل فيهاااااا


----------



## alsane (6 مارس 2009)

جرب احضر مغناطيسين في حالة تنافر وادخل صفيحة حديد بينهما فانهما ينجذبان الى بعضهما فالحديد الغى حالة التنافر',


----------



## zeid25 (7 مارس 2009)

لا اعلم بوجود مادة تمنع تسرب الحقل المغناطيسي فالمجال المغناطيسي 
للأرض مثلا موجود حتي ولو كنت داخل نفق ولكن كما قال لك احد الزملاء يمكن تخفيفه بوضعه ضمن 
قالب حديدي يمتص ما يمكن امتصاصه من الحقل ويجب ان تكون الدارة المغناطيسية له مغلقة
واما عن اختراعك وبحثك أقول لا يمكن ابدا الوصول الى النتيجة المطلوبة لأنه لا يمكن ابدا 
أن يكون المردود 100 % في الحياة العملية
وعلى كل حال اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## احمد نم نم (7 مارس 2009)

اشكركم يا شباب ما قصرتو واني منون الكم .... تحياتي وحترامي


----------



## مهيب العربي (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أخي ماتطلبه لازم أنه موجود فلقد أخبرني أحد الأصدقاء أنه اشترى مغانط قوية من الصين وأراد شحنها بالطائرة
فطابو منه اجرة إضافية على الشحن وهي اجرة صندوق خانق للحقل المغناطيسي لكي لا تؤثر على أجهزة الطائرة
هذا ما أعلم والله هو الموفق


----------



## abanop52 (14 أغسطس 2009)

يا شباب انا محتاج حاجة تقلل من ال مجال لأنة لا يوجد شيء يمنعة 100%


----------



## الساحر (15 أغسطس 2009)

يمكن للذهب عزل المجال المغناطيسي


----------



## fagrelsabah (15 أغسطس 2009)

استخدم غطاء من الحديد على احد القطبية ويقل المجال الى 20 % من هذا القطيب 

هذا هو الحل المستخدم فى محرك برنداف ويتعبر من احد اسراره 

فهو استخد مغانط اسطوانية الشكل ووضعها فى غطاء يشبه كوب الماء 
وبالتالى حصل على مجال قوى جدا للقطب الشمالى والذى جعل المحرك يدور الى الابد و بدون توقف 

الحل الاخر 

ولكنه له شروط

استخدم قطعتين من الحديد = شريحتين لتغطية احد الاقطاب 

وعدد 2 بطارية مقاس aa = وهذا هو السر العجيب لسحب المجال المغناطيسي 

وعدد قطعتين من البلاستك كفاصل ين المغناطيس والشرائح 

واجعل فى الشريحة الاولى المغناطيس و احد البطاريات 
والشؤيحة الثانية كذالك

على ان نكون بطارية على اليمين والاخرى على اليسار 

وهنا فقط ستحصل على 0 % محال مغناكيسي على القطب المعزول و100 % من القطيب الغير معزول 

وبالتوفيق


----------



## مشتاق هادي (6 يونيو 2010)

أخي العزيز أحمد نم نم في الواقع أعتقد أنه تستطيع الحصول على عازل مغناطيسي من خلال تفكيك مولد كهربائي يعطي 5 أمبيرات مثلا ً وهي طبقة تحيط الغلاف الخارجي لرأس التوليد فقد جربت ذلك فوجت ان تلك الطبقة تمنع المجال المغناطيسي بصورة ممتازة . واني اعمل بنفس المجال المهتم به أنت . وتقبل شكري ..


----------



## tahhan (25 نوفمبر 2010)

انصحك بأن تجرب معدن النحاس فعلى ما اعتقد ان القوة المغناطيسية لا تنفذ من خلاله


----------



## محمد الرقب (18 أبريل 2011)

انا مهتم جدا بالموضوع منذ 3 سنوات لعمل المحرك الذاتي ولكن بطريقة اخرى فد تكون مبتكرة
احتفظ بذلك لحين توفر المادة العازلة 
1-الرجاء تجريب عنصر البزموث 
2- المواد فائقة التوصيل 
3- الزئبق اذا برد الى درجة الصفر المئوي
ملاحظة:
ممكن عمل مؤشر بوضع مغناطيسين متنافرين واحد ثابت والاخر متحرك وعلى المغناطيس المتحرك مؤشر وتجريب مواد لحين نجاح احدى المواد
نسأل الله ذلك


----------



## tahhan (13 أغسطس 2011)

اخي العزيز انا ايضا ابحث عن مادة عازلة للمغناطيس ولم اجد لقد جربت الرصاص والقصدير والنحاس والالمنيوم ومعادن اخرى ولكن لم اصل للنتيجة فأرجو من كل من يستطيع ان يفيدنا بهذا الموضوع ان لا يبخل علينا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## alsane (13 أغسطس 2011)

tahhan قال:


> اخي العزيز انا ايضا ابحث عن مادة عازلة للمغناطيس ولم اجد لقد جربت الرصاص والقصدير والنحاس والالمنيوم ومعادن اخرى ولكن لم اصل للنتيجة فأرجو من كل من يستطيع ان يفيدنا بهذا الموضوع ان لا يبخل علينا ولكم جزيل الشكر



استعمل الحديد مخلوط بكمية من المغناطيس فمثلا للقطب الشمالي استعمل صفيحة حديد مع صفيحة مغناطيس(ش) .عندما تقرب القطب الشمالي لقطعة الحديد سيكون هناك تنافر وتجاذب متعادلان فيلغي تاثير المغناطيس فتصبح قطعة الحديد مع المغناطيس عازلا .مجرب


----------



## محمد.المصري (13 أغسطس 2011)

tahhan قال:


> اخي العزيز انا ايضا ابحث عن مادة عازلة للمغناطيس ولم اجد لقد جربت الرصاص والقصدير والنحاس والالمنيوم ومعادن اخرى ولكن لم اصل للنتيجة فأرجو من كل من يستطيع ان يفيدنا بهذا الموضوع ان لا يبخل علينا ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
اخي من افضل المواد التي تستخدم عازل المواد فائقة التوصيلية و لكن تحتاج درجة حرارة اكبر من 200 درجة مئوية تحت الصفر 

اما عن المواد المتاحة فمن افضلها على الترتيب البزموت ثم الكربون ثم النحاس ثم الفراغ 
و لا يمكن بشكل ما او بآخر ايجاد عزل 100%

كذلك سمك طبقة العازل تقلل من شدة المجال فلابد من استخدام السمك المناسب 
فإذا كان السمك المطلوب لتقليل شدة المجال 90% هو 10 سم فإن 1سم لا يقلل المجال بالمقدار المطلوب


----------



## البحارالسبعة (15 أغسطس 2011)

لا يوجد اي شيئ غي الطبيعة يوقف المجال المغناطيسي والا لاختلفت الجاذبية الارضية وحركة سير الكواكب ......مجرد انك تفكر في ذلك فمعناه...انك يجب ان تستخدم اي مادة غير مغناطيسية وسماكتها متناسبة طردا مع شدة المجال المغناطيسي 
وارجو الافادة مما ذكرت


----------



## moyad1972 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*مادة تستخدم في حجب تركيز المغناطيس تسمى (البيزموت ) واستخداماتها في اغلب الاحيان في الامور الكهربائية مثل الفيوزات وغيرها واسم المادة بالإنكليزي هو
 مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق.................diamagnetic graphite((((
*


----------



## engmsalim (1 سبتمبر 2012)

اريد ان اسئل اذا جرب احد تشغيل تلك المحرك بالفعل وعمل معه ولو بكفاءة قليلة ام كلها ماذالت اقتراحات فى طور الدراسة


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## ابو ندر (13 سبتمبر 2012)

abanop52 قال:


> يا شباب انا محتاج حاجة تقلل من ال مجال لأنة لا يوجد شيء يمنعة 100%


*مادة البزموت هيه الوحيدة القادرة على عزل وحجب المجالات المغناطيسية *


----------



## ahmad-m1 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم أنا من المهتمين جداا بهذا الموضوع وبعد بحثي وتطبيقي لفكرة المولد ذاتي الحركة 
حصلت معي نفس المشكلة بعد تطبيق عجلات المحرك الدائم بدئت المغانط تتنافر من جهة ومن جهة أخرة 
تتجازب فلهذا الأمر لابد من مادة لعزلهذا المجال وبعد أتصاللا تي مع خبراء وعلماء بالمغانط توصلت لمادة أسمها 
البيزموث ومادة أخرى أسمها كرافيت وهم يستعملون بصناعة بطاريات السيارات ولعزل غرف تصويرالأشعة في أماكن التصوير
أتمنا أن اكون ساعتكم ولادورو أبدا بهذا الخصوص مافي غير هالالمادتين


----------



## م نسب (30 يناير 2013)

العازال هو معدن البيزمونت ولا أعلم أين تجده


----------

